# Acceder à ma Livebox et son disque dur depuis le finder



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Bonjour, 

je suis équipé de la nouvelle live box sous mac catalina 10.15.6 . J'aimerai utiliser la nouvelle fonctionnalité de la livebox qui consiste à accéder en réseau à un disque dur ou une clé branché sur l'un des ports usb de la livebox.

Comment faire cela ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Août 2020)

Surement un logiciel orange à installer  
Rien dans la doc d'orange ?


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2020)

Je ne suis pas sûr que sous macOS que ceci fonctionne... https://assistance.orange.fr/livebo...sque-dur-externe-ou-une-cle-usb_208994-752510 ...puis... https://assistance.orange.fr/livebo...que-usb-depuis-votre-ordinateur_209002-752518


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

@*Locke*

Merci , cela fonctionne parfaitement .
Je voulais accéder a cette  box afin de brancher un disque externe dans le but d'installer tous mes cd de musique dessus et de pouvoir y accéder comme un NAS 

Pensez vous que ce soit la bonne solution de faire ainsi ?


----------



## Invité (29 Août 2020)

Je ne sais pour pour la LB, mais si c'est comme la FreeBox c'est tout à fait possible.

Il suffit de se connecter sur l'adresse IP avec la commande "se connecter au serveur" du menu "aller" ou dans "partagé(s)" depuis le Finder pour y accéder depuis n'importre quel ordi du réseau.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2020)

Merci


----------



## titigrou (12 Décembre 2021)

Hello,
Je déterre un peu le sujet car j'aimerai faire la même chose.
Du coup c'est possible?
J'aimerai mettre un disque avec tous mes fichiers audio et y accéder ensuite depuis n'importe quel itunes sur mon réseau. C'est possible de faire comme ça?


----------



## cyberpanther (26 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
J'arrive depuis toujours à accéder depuis le Finder, aux fichiers sur le disque dur connecté à ma Livebox play, mais impossible de modifier un nom de fichier, ou de copier un fichier, alors qu'avant j'y parvenais. En fait, ça me dit que je ne suis pas autorisée à le faire, et ça me demande un Login et un mot de passe. J'ai essayé tout ce qui me semblait possible, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai contacté Orange, mais le technicien n'était même pas au courant que c'était possible !!! et il m'a finalement raccroché au nez (vexé sans doute !). Bref quelqu'un aurait une idée svp ? Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------

